# EXCEPTION_ACCESS_VIOLATION (0xc0000005)



## chalkbag (6. Okt 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab bei einem Windows 7 Rechner häufig folgende Fehlermeldung, angeblich soll diese aber auch bei dem alten XP Rechner schon aufgetreten sein. Obwohl ich die entsprechende Anwendung ebenfalls sehr viel verwende, konnte ich den Fehler bis jetzt nicht nachstellen.

Wir arbeiten beide auf 32 Bit, Win 6 bzw. Win 7 und mit der JDK 1.5.0_b03.

Hat vielleicht jemand eine Idee, die JDK kann ich nicht tauschen.


```
#
# An unexpected error has been detected by HotSpot Virtual Machine:
#
#  EXCEPTION_ACCESS_VIOLATION (0xc0000005) at pc=0x75c582ce, pid=4072, tid=4288
#
# Java VM: Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (1.5.0_22-b03 mixed mode)
# Problematic frame:
# C  [KERNELBASE.dll+0x82ce]
#

---------------  T H R E A D  ---------------

Current thread (0x4ab8aea0):  JavaThread "Basic L&F File Loading Thread" [_thread_in_native, id=4288]

siginfo: ExceptionCode=0xc0000005, reading address 0x994f1d08

Registers:
EAX=0x00000000, EBX=0x00000000, ECX=0x7fffffff, EDX=0x7fffffff
ESP=0x4a5ff4a8, EBP=0x4a5ff4b4, ESI=0x994f1d08, EDI=0x4a5ff4dc
EIP=0x75c582ce, EFLAGS=0x00010206

Top of Stack: (sp=0x4a5ff4a8)
0x4a5ff4a8:   ffffffff 75c582a8 994f1d08 4a5ff4f8
0x4a5ff4b8:   75c58309 994f1d08 7fffffff 4a5ff4dc
0x4a5ff4c8:   4ab8aea0 00000001 00000000 4a5ff524
0x4a5ff4d8:   ffffffff 00000000 4ab8aea0 00000000
0x4a5ff4e8:   769ae6c4 4ca5ccf8 4a5ff508 99fee6e0
0x4a5ff4f8:   4a5ff838 6d0f5258 00000000 00000001
0x4a5ff508:   994f1d08 ffffffff 4a5ff524 00000104
0x4a5ff518:   4ab8aea0 43bd3d50 43bd3d50 98bf2f56 

Instructions: (pc=0x75c582ce)
0x75c582be:   90 90 90 8b ff 56 8b f0 33 c0 8b ca 85 d2 74 22
0x75c582ce:   38 06 74 04 46 4a 75 f8 85 d2 74 16 5e 85 ff 0f 


Stack: [0x4a5c0000,0x4a600000),  sp=0x4a5ff4a8,  free space=253k
Native frames: (J=compiled Java code, j=interpreted, Vv=VM code, C=native code)
C  [KERNELBASE.dll+0x82ce]
[B]C  [KERNELBASE.dll+0x8309]
C  [awt.dll+0xf5258][/B]
j  sun.awt.shell.Win32ShellFolder2.getLinkLocation(JJZ)J+0
j  sun.awt.shell.Win32ShellFolder2.getLinkLocation(Z)Lsun/awt/shell/ShellFolder;+20
j  sun.awt.shell.Win32ShellFolder2.isDirectory()Z+69
j  sun.awt.shell.Win32ShellFolder2.isDirectory()Z+79
j  gui.formular.FileFilter.accept(Ljava/io/File;)Z+5
j  javax.swing.JFileChooser.accept(Ljava/io/File;)Z+18
j  javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicDirectoryModel$LoadFilesThread.run()V+67
v  ~StubRoutines::call_stub
V  [jvm.dll+0x876b1]
V  [jvm.dll+0xe0018]
V  [jvm.dll+0x87582]
V  [jvm.dll+0x872df]
V  [jvm.dll+0xa2131]
V  [jvm.dll+0x111960]
V  [jvm.dll+0x11192e]
C  [msvcrt.dll+0x11287]
C  [msvcrt.dll+0x11328]
C  [kernel32.dll+0x4ed6c]
C  [ntdll.dll+0x637f5]
C  [ntdll.dll+0x637c8]

Java frames: (J=compiled Java code, j=interpreted, Vv=VM code)
j  sun.awt.shell.Win32ShellFolder2.getLinkLocation(JJZ)J+0
j  sun.awt.shell.Win32ShellFolder2.getLinkLocation(Z)Lsun/awt/shell/ShellFolder;+20
j  sun.awt.shell.Win32ShellFolder2.isDirectory()Z+69
j  sun.awt.shell.Win32ShellFolder2.isDirectory()Z+79
j  FileFilter.accept(Ljava/io/File;)Z+5
j  javax.swing.JFileChooser.accept(Ljava/io/File;)Z+18
j  javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicDirectoryModel$LoadFilesThread.run()V+67
v  ~StubRoutines::call_stub

---------------  P R O C E S S  ---------------

Java Threads: ( => current thread )
=>0x4ab8aea0 JavaThread "Basic L&F File Loading Thread" [_thread_in_native, id=4288]
  0x4a908ff8 JavaThread "Timer-0" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=4364]
  0x4a907d98 JavaThread "TimerQueue" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=4868]
  0x4a9080a8 JavaThread "DestroyJavaVM" [_thread_blocked, id=2992]
  0x4a890848 JavaThread "AWT-EventQueue-0" [_thread_blocked, id=5132]
  0x498b0708 JavaThread "AWT-Windows" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=3244]
  0x498af098 JavaThread "AWT-Shutdown" [_thread_blocked, id=3068]
  0x498ae710 JavaThread "Java2D Disposer" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=4400]
  0x0150f598 JavaThread "Low Memory Detector" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=5900]
  0x0150dd58 JavaThread "CompilerThread0" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=4832]
  0x0150d3d0 JavaThread "Signal Dispatcher" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=3240]
  0x015023d8 JavaThread "Finalizer" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=6004]
  0x01501830 JavaThread "Reference Handler" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=4496]

Other Threads:
  0x014fc830 VMThread [id=4576]
  0x01518e18 WatcherThread [id=2116]

VM state:not at safepoint (normal execution)

VM Mutex/Monitor currently owned by a thread: None

Heap
 def new generation   total 34432K, used 22431K [0x035b0000, 0x05b00000, 0x08470000)
  eden space 30656K,  73% used [0x035b0000, 0x04b97eb8, 0x053a0000)
  from space 3776K,   0% used [0x053a0000, 0x053a0000, 0x05750000)
  to   space 3776K,   0% used [0x05750000, 0x05750000, 0x05b00000)
 tenured generation   total 457808K, used 274684K [0x08470000, 0x24384000, 0x435b0000)
   the space 457808K,  59% used [0x08470000, 0x190af0d8, 0x190af200, 0x24384000)
 compacting perm gen  total 16640K, used 16514K [0x435b0000, 0x445f0000, 0x475b0000)
   the space 16640K,  99% used [0x435b0000, 0x445d0be0, 0x445d0c00, 0x445f0000)
No shared spaces configured.

Dynamic libraries:
0x00400000 - 0x0040d000 	C:\Program Files\JavaSoft\jre\1.5.0_22\bin\java.exe
0x77970000 - 0x77aac000 	C:\Windows\SYSTEM32\ntdll.dll
0x76480000 - 0x76554000 	C:\Windows\system32\kernel32.dll
0x75c50000 - 0x75c9a000 	C:\Windows\system32\KERNELBASE.dll
0x76860000 - 0x76900000 	C:\Windows\system32\ADVAPI32.dll
0x75e50000 - 0x75efc000 	C:\Windows\system32\msvcrt.dll
0x76900000 - 0x76919000 	C:\Windows\SYSTEM32\sechost.dll
0x767b0000 - 0x76851000 	C:\Windows\system32\RPCRT4.dll
0x6d640000 - 0x6d7de000 	C:\Program Files\JavaSoft\jre\1.5.0_22\bin\client\jvm.dll
0x77800000 - 0x778c9000 	C:\Windows\system32\USER32.dll
0x76760000 - 0x767ae000 	C:\Windows\system32\GDI32.dll
0x77ab0000 - 0x77aba000 	C:\Windows\system32\LPK.dll
0x778d0000 - 0x7796d000 	C:\Windows\system32\USP10.dll
0x73e70000 - 0x73ea2000 	C:\Windows\system32\WINMM.dll
0x76140000 - 0x7615f000 	C:\Windows\system32\IMM32.DLL
0x76070000 - 0x7613c000 	C:\Windows\system32\MSCTF.dll
0x759f0000 - 0x75a3c000 	C:\Windows\system32\apphelp.dll
0x6d290000 - 0x6d298000 	C:\Program Files\JavaSoft\jre\1.5.0_22\bin\hpi.dll
0x77ac0000 - 0x77ac5000 	C:\Windows\system32\PSAPI.DLL
0x6d610000 - 0x6d61c000 	C:\Program Files\JavaSoft\jre\1.5.0_22\bin\verify.dll
0x6d310000 - 0x6d32d000 	C:\Program Files\JavaSoft\jre\1.5.0_22\bin\java.dll
0x6d630000 - 0x6d63f000 	C:\Program Files\JavaSoft\jre\1.5.0_22\bin\zip.dll
0x6d000000 - 0x6d170000 	C:\Program Files\JavaSoft\jre\1.5.0_22\bin\awt.dll
0x6aa00000 - 0x6aa51000 	C:\Windows\system32\WINSPOOL.DRV
0x761e0000 - 0x7633c000 	C:\Windows\system32\ole32.dll
0x74b10000 - 0x74b50000 	C:\Windows\system32\uxtheme.dll
0x6d240000 - 0x6d290000 	C:\Program Files\JavaSoft\jre\1.5.0_22\bin\fontmanager.dll
0x746e0000 - 0x746f3000 	C:\Windows\system32\dwmapi.dll
0x75a40000 - 0x75a4c000 	C:\Windows\system32\CRYPTBASE.dll
0x76920000 - 0x7756a000 	C:\Windows\system32\shell32.dll
0x77570000 - 0x775c7000 	C:\Windows\system32\SHLWAPI.dll
0x6d3d0000 - 0x6d3f0000 	C:\Program Files\JavaSoft\jre\1.5.0_22\bin\jpeg.dll
0x6d4d0000 - 0x6d4e3000 	C:\Program Files\JavaSoft\jre\1.5.0_22\bin\net.dll
0x77ae0000 - 0x77b15000 	C:\Windows\system32\WS2_32.dll
0x76060000 - 0x76066000 	C:\Windows\system32\NSI.dll
0x75520000 - 0x7555c000 	C:\Windows\system32\mswsock.dll
0x75510000 - 0x75516000 	C:\Windows\System32\wship6.dll
0x6d4f0000 - 0x6d4f9000 	C:\Program Files\JavaSoft\jre\1.5.0_22\bin\nio.dll
0x6f960000 - 0x6f9e4000 	C:\Windows\WinSxS\x86_microsoft.windows.common-controls_6595b64144ccf1df_5.82.7601.17514_none_ec83dffa859149af\comctl32.dll
0x74b50000 - 0x74cee000 	C:\Windows\WinSxS\x86_microsoft.windows.common-controls_6595b64144ccf1df_6.0.7601.17514_none_41e6975e2bd6f2b2\comctl32.dll
0x75dc0000 - 0x75e4f000 	C:\Windows\system32\OLEAUT32.dll
0x77660000 - 0x777fd000 	C:\Windows\system32\SETUPAPI.dll
0x75b70000 - 0x75b97000 	C:\Windows\system32\CFGMGR32.dll
0x75c30000 - 0x75c42000 	C:\Windows\system32\DEVOBJ.dll
0x775d0000 - 0x77653000 	C:\Windows\system32\CLBCatQ.DLL
0x74700000 - 0x747f5000 	C:\Windows\system32\propsys.dll
0x74300000 - 0x74321000 	C:\Windows\system32\ntmarta.dll
0x77b50000 - 0x77b95000 	C:\Windows\system32\WLDAP32.dll
0x678f0000 - 0x67a88000 	C:\Windows\system32\NetworkExplorer.dll
0x6fcd0000 - 0x6fce2000 	C:\Windows\system32\MPR.dll
0x60f80000 - 0x60f86000 	c:\Program Files\Symantec\Symantec Endpoint Protection\SnacNp.dll
0x66630000 - 0x66638000 	C:\Windows\System32\drprov.dll
0x753b0000 - 0x753d9000 	C:\Windows\System32\WINSTA.dll
0x66610000 - 0x66624000 	C:\Windows\System32\ntlanman.dll
0x665f0000 - 0x66607000 	C:\Windows\System32\davclnt.dll
0x665e0000 - 0x665e8000 	C:\Windows\System32\DAVHLPR.dll
0x75560000 - 0x75569000 	C:\Windows\system32\netutils.dll
0x6bc10000 - 0x6bc1b000 	C:\Windows\system32\cscapi.dll
0x75920000 - 0x75939000 	C:\Windows\system32\srvcli.dll
0x74060000 - 0x7406a000 	C:\Windows\system32\slc.dll
0x745b0000 - 0x746ab000 	C:\Windows\system32\WindowsCodecs.dll
0x4b2b0000 - 0x4b2c7000 	c:\Program Files\Common Files\TortoiseOverlays\TortoiseOverlays.dll
0x4b2e0000 - 0x4b2ee000 	c:\Program Files\TortoiseSVN\bin\TortoiseStub.dll
0x4b380000 - 0x4b448000 	c:\Program Files\TortoiseSVN\bin\TortoiseSVN.dll
0x71d30000 - 0x71d35000 	C:\Windows\system32\SHFOLDER.dll
0x75f60000 - 0x76055000 	C:\Windows\system32\WININET.dll
0x76340000 - 0x76477000 	C:\Windows\system32\urlmon.dll
0x75ca0000 - 0x75dbd000 	C:\Windows\system32\CRYPT32.dll
0x75b30000 - 0x75b3c000 	C:\Windows\system32\MSASN1.dll
0x76560000 - 0x7675e000 	C:\Windows\system32\iertutil.dll
0x74fb0000 - 0x74fb9000 	C:\Windows\system32\VERSION.dll
0x6eec0000 - 0x6eee2000 	c:\Program Files\TortoiseSVN\bin\libapr_tsvn.dll
0x6f9f0000 - 0x6fa93000 	C:\Windows\WinSxS\x86_microsoft.vc90.crt_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_9.0.30729.6161_none_50934f2ebcb7eb57\MSVCR90.dll
0x6ee60000 - 0x6ee8f000 	c:\Program Files\TortoiseSVN\bin\libaprutil_tsvn.dll
0x4b330000 - 0x4b342000 	c:\Program Files\TortoiseSVN\bin\intl3_tsvn.dll
0x6faa0000 - 0x6fb2e000 	C:\Windows\WinSxS\x86_microsoft.vc90.crt_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_9.0.30729.6161_none_50934f2ebcb7eb57\MSVCP90.dll
0x74e80000 - 0x74eb1000 	C:\Windows\system32\EhStorShell.dll
0x74e10000 - 0x74e7a000 	C:\Windows\System32\cscui.dll
0x74e00000 - 0x74e09000 	C:\Windows\System32\CSCDLL.dll
0x75ac0000 - 0x75acb000 	C:\Windows\system32\profapi.dll
0x73ef0000 - 0x73eff000 	C:\Windows\system32\wkscli.dll
0x4b680000 - 0x4b71a000 	c:\Program Files\Nokia\Nokia PC Suite 7\PhoneBrowser.dll
0x4c0f0000 - 0x4c1d4000 	c:\Program Files\Nokia\Nokia PC Suite 7\NGSCM.DLL
0x73850000 - 0x73855000 	C:\Windows\system32\MSIMG32.dll
0x686f0000 - 0x68709000 	C:\Windows\system32\OLEPRO32.DLL
0x76160000 - 0x761db000 	C:\Windows\system32\comdlg32.dll
0x74980000 - 0x74b10000 	C:\Windows\WinSxS\x86_microsoft.windows.gdiplus_6595b64144ccf1df_1.1.7601.17514_none_72d18a4386696c80\gdiplus.dll
0x73600000 - 0x73687000 	C:\Windows\WinSxS\x86_microsoft.vc80.crt_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.6195_none_d09154e044272b9a\MSVCP80.dll
0x73560000 - 0x735fb000 	C:\Windows\WinSxS\x86_microsoft.vc80.crt_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.6195_none_d09154e044272b9a\MSVCR80.dll
0x4b730000 - 0x4b73a000 	c:\Program Files\Nokia\Nokia PC Suite 7\Lang\PhoneBrowser_ger.nlr
0x4c2e0000 - 0x4c36e000 	c:\Program Files\Nokia\Nokia PC Suite 7\Resource\PhoneBrowser_Nokia.ngr
0x542b0000 - 0x544e8000 	C:\Windows\system32\wpdshext.dll
0x6a600000 - 0x6a689000 	C:\Windows\system32\PortableDeviceApi.dll
0x75b40000 - 0x75b6d000 	C:\Windows\system32\WINTRUST.dll
0x6a210000 - 0x6a24f000 	C:\Windows\system32\audiodev.dll
0x54040000 - 0x542a7000 	C:\Windows\system32\WMVCore.DLL
0x62070000 - 0x620ad000 	C:\Windows\system32\WMASF.DLL
0x737a0000 - 0x737c2000 	C:\Windows\system32\EhStorAPI.dll
0x74cf0000 - 0x74d1e000 	C:\Windows\System32\shdocvw.dll
0x74850000 - 0x74859000 	C:\Windows\system32\LINKINFO.dll
0x620b0000 - 0x62102000 	C:\Windows\system32\zipfldr.dll
0x6dbc0000 - 0x6e640000 	C:\Windows\System32\ieframe.dll
0x73920000 - 0x7395c000 	C:\Windows\System32\OLEACC.dll
0x75990000 - 0x75998000 	C:\Windows\system32\Secur32.dll
0x759b0000 - 0x759cb000 	C:\Windows\system32\SSPICLI.DLL
0x75570000 - 0x75586000 	C:\Windows\system32\CRYPTSP.dll
0x752d0000 - 0x7530b000 	C:\Windows\system32\rsaenh.dll
0x75ab0000 - 0x75abe000 	C:\Windows\system32\RpcRtRemote.dll

VM Arguments:
jvm_args: -Xmx1024M -Djava.endorsed.dirs=./endorsed -Duser.language=de
java_command: FrameworkApp
Launcher Type: SUN_STANDARD

Environment Variables:
CLASSPATH=./lib/ODX-Konverter.jar;./mappinglibs/xbean.jar;./mappinglibs/jsr173_1.0_api.jar;./lib/DiagFramework.jar;./lib/commons-logging.jar;./lib/truezip-6.jar;./lib/jargs.jar;./lib/junit-3.8.1.jar;./lib/log4j-1.2.11.jar;./lib/nux.jar;./lib/saxon8.jar;./lib/saxon8-xom.jar;./lib/xom.jar;./lib/Helpsystem.jar;./lib/HelpSystem_HelpSet.jar;
PATH=c:\Oracle\Client\BIN\;c:\Program Files\PC Connectivity Solution\;C:\Windows\system32;C:\Windows;C:\Windows\System32\Wbem;C:\Windows\System32\WindowsPowerShell\v1.0\;c:\Program Files\Microsoft Application Virtualization Client;c:\Program Files\PuTTY\;c:\Program Files\TortoiseSVN\bin;c:\Program Files\Subversion\bin;C:\EC-Apps\EDIABAS\BIN;c:\ediabas\bin;C:\Program Files\IDM Computer Solutions\UltraEdit\
USERNAME=user
OS=Windows_NT
PROCESSOR_IDENTIFIER=x86 Family 6 Model 23 Stepping 10, GenuineIntel



---------------  S Y S T E M  ---------------

OS: Windows 7 Build 7601 Service Pack 1

CPU:total 2 (cores per cpu 2, threads per core 1) family 6 model 7 stepping 10, cmov, cx8, fxsr, mmx, sse, sse2

Memory: 4k page, physical 2026252k(467164k free), swap 4123404k(1927404k free)

vm_info: Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (1.5.0_22-b03) for windows-x86, built on Oct  9 2009 01:15:45 by "java_re" with MS VC++ 6.0

time: Thu Sep 15 17:11:17 2011
elapsed time: 289 seconds
```

Vielen Dank


----------



## L-ectron-X (6. Okt 2011)

In den meisten Fällen sind native Bibliotheken an derartigen Problemen schuldig.
Sei es, dass es Treiber sind, oder Systembibliotheken wie die kernelbase.dll, die im Log als erstes auftaucht. Kann sein, dass diese kaputt gegangen ist.
An zweiter Stelle steht dann die awt.dll, die zur JRE gehört.

Daher würde ich zunächst mal eine aktuelle JRE oder die bisher benutzte JRE deinstallieren und dann neu installieren.
Hilft diese Maßnahme nicht, solltest du dein Betriebssystem neu installieren.


----------



## chalkbag (6. Okt 2011)

Auweia, da wird sich wer freuen.

Vielen Dank, werde mal das mit dem JDK auffrischen versuchen.


----------

